# LPG Adaptors for Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you have a refillable gas bottle/tank these are the two adaptors you will need to refill on mainland Europe.










Clawgun type filler adaptor - for use when visiting France, Italy, Austria, Sweden, Portugal, Spain, Greece, Switzerland, Luxembourg and many eastern European countries.










Acme-type filler adaptor - for use when visiting Belgium, Germany & Netherlands. Sometimes the UK Bayonet type gun is found in the Netherlands.

If you carry both adaptors you should have no problems filling up on mainland Europe.

Safe travelling

Don
__________________


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Don, on our recent trip to Germany we found LGP very hard to find at garages and when i asked our German friends they said it was mostly in the hands of private operators, we did see some garages with it but the majority do not sell it.

Incidentally the one we used at Bernkastle-Kues (a private taxi company) used the bottom adaptor in your pictures.

Bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Don, on our recent trip to Germany we found LGP very hard to find at garages and when i asked our German friends they said it was mostly in the hands of private operators, we did see some garages with it but the majority do not sell it.
> 
> Incidentally the one we used at Bernkastle-Kues (a private taxi company) used the bottom adaptor in your pictures.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

I agree LPG is not readily available like France.

I've only filled up once in Germany and that was on the Autobahn a fairly new set up and we used the Clawgun adaptor.

A good site for finding LPG in Germany is http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/menu.php?jump=bab

Don


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a third one as well, 'though goodness knows which country(ies) that's for. I have usually found that the garage holds the necessary adaptors and in most instances it has been attendant filling. I notice, however, that Don didn't mention Spain in his list of countries which, because of the paucity of filling stations causes most of us the most problems.

The German problem has been aired a number of times before and there is a site called "Autogas - Tankstellen" which gives most, if not all of the filling stations. Google will find it.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

PhredC said:


> I have a third one as well, 'though goodness knows which country(ies) that's for. I have usually found that the garage holds the necessary adaptors and in most instances it has been attendant filling. I notice, however, that Don didn't mention Spain in his list of countries which, because of the paucity of filling stations causes most of us the most problems.
> 
> The German problem has been aired a number of times before and there is a site called "Autogas - Tankstellen" which gives most, if not all of the filling stations. Google will find it.


Fred,

I just forgot about Spain, it seems that the LPG situation is improving all the time.

We have given up on wintering in Spain these days but hope to visit the Canary Islands again Jan to April 09.

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Have you added them to the LPG Suppliers map Bob ?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Not yet, but i will be doing and putting in some more stelplatz as well.

I did use the Autogas - Tankstellen site and found it was still a scarce item if you where not on a Autobahn i.e. Sankt Goar next one Koblenz 25 miles then heading along the Mosel it wasBernkastle -Kues (66 miles) then Trier (30 miles) before there was another.

Not great distances i agree but not as good as i would of thought for such a forward looking country.


Bob


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Not yet, but i will be doing and putting in some more stelplatz as well.Bob


Many of the "Old" west German Autobahn filling stations have LPG


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*GAS*

Hello,

Just added a question to an older post form 2006. You have raised the point here too!

Is the France adapter the same for Norway (pic 1)?
Anyone know where I can find a map of LPG stations in Norway?

Tried google to no avail....
Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: GAS*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just added a question to an older post form 2006. You have raised the point here too!
> 
> ...


Trev,

Go to http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US in Search select Norway and click show.

I've checked a couple of sites and one suggested the Bayonet type is in use in Norway so take both adaptors and you will be OK.

Don't rely on filling stations having the adaptors, some do but many don't.

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ODB can now supply LPG filling adapters 
http://www.outdoorbits.com/gas-lpg-c-123.html


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> ODB can now supply LPG filling adapters
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/gas-lpg-c-123.html


Nice addition to the store Dave, do you plan to stock the adapters for RVs with the ACME thread?

UK/BELGIUM/HOLLAND - ACME









FRANCE/ITALY/SPAIN - ACME


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yep once i can source a supplier


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LPG*

Thanks Don,

I am led to believe that it is the French/Itialian one. However no one has given me first hand info.

Trev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> If you have a refillable gas bottle/tank these are the two adaptors you will need to refill on mainland Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this post. I have two packets each containing one of these in my glove compartment which I thought were unnecessary bits left over fro the gaslow fitting.  Saved my bacon as I was going to throw them away.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: LPG*



teemyob said:


> Thanks Don,
> 
> I am led to believe that it is the French/Itialian one. However no one has given me first hand info.
> 
> Trev.


Trev,

I asked on the Motorhome List and this was the reply.

"I've only used the one in Tromso, same as English/Dutch Bayonette. Also, sadly, the same price as petrol, about 1€ litre,"

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Up date on Norway*

Trev,

A bit more info from the List.

If it helps at all Tromsoe is :- 18* 58' 10" east 69* 40' 03" north, Esso Garage, 37, Stakkelvollegen, Tromsoe.

All the other remaining Norway outlets seem to be south of Trondheim.

Don


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Portugal*

I just uploaded a list of LPG stations in Portugal for Autoroute 2007. Over 100 in all hand copied from a Portuguese gas forum.
It hasn't appeared yet in the download section, maybe it's awaiting moderation.

Not been able to figure out a way to make it available to other types of GPS than Autoroute. If anyone knows how I can supply a text/csv file which just needs some cleaning up.

Hope it is useful to someone, I shall be heading to Portugal tomorrow for the winter and plan to make full use of it!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Going back to Germany for a moment, I think LPG is probably more available here than most people think, although nowhere as widespread as in France. A look at the LPG location map for Germany on the gas tankstellen site will confirm this, just click on the area you are interested in.....

http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/menu.php?jump=maplpg

Red dots being the most expensive (teuer) down to green being the cheapest (billig).

If you regularly tour Germany then you might like to consider purchasing one of the Falk mapbooks of Germany, excellent detail but more importantly they also show Garages and Autobahn service stations on the map that supply lpg, very useful.

They do 2 Books, the >Reiseatlas< (1-200.000, the same scale as the big Michelin mapbook of France) or for even greater detail, the >Maxiatlas< (1-150.000).

Both are availble from Amazon or Abebooks. ISBN 9783827904270 & 9783827904171 respectively.

pete


----------

